# Parelli and helmets



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Is this for real? This is a letter written back to someone (taken from another forum) in response to the question as to why none of the Parelli people wear helmets or protective gear. Have you ever seen a Parelli person wearing one?? This is their reasoning: 



> _Hi ….., _
> _Thank you for taking the time to write us. We understand your views and_
> _concerns. As quoted by the faculty at our ranch: _
> 
> ...


----------



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

Yes I have seen Parelli people ride in helmets. I have Parelli friends who ride in helemts and they are well into the higher levels of the program. It's a personal choice.


----------



## RedRoan (Mar 2, 2009)

Its from the all famous fuglyhorseoftheday blog.

Fugly Horse of the Day


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

Spirithorse said:


> Yes I have seen Parelli people ride in helmets. I have Parelli friends who ride in helemts and they are well into the higher levels of the program. It's a personal choice.



I think the OP is talking about Linda and Pat and anyone they have on there DVDs and programs


----------



## TroubledTB (Jun 26, 2009)

Oh my god, that is ridiculous! Do you know I know a girl who fell off during a lead change! Where is the root of the behavioral issue in that? People fall off regardless of behavior! I am not saying that behavior can't lead to a fall, but sometimes people just don't stay on! And I would love to see the statistics stating people who are wearing helmets are recieving serious injuries! I am sorry, motocross riders wear helmets and there is no behavior they rely on but their own. That is a really pathetic answer and I detect a hint of Robert Redford in the Horse Whisperer there too. I am diappointed!


----------



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

Linda and Pat, never seen them wear one, but some of the people on their DVDs, yes.


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

I am sorry spirit horse but I have never seen a person in their dvds wear one either and I have watched most of them maybe the one or two I have not watched people wear them but not that I know of and as posted in another thread about parelli anything can happen a normally perfect horse could spook and you could lose your balance simple as


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

The beauty of a free (abliet ever lesseningly so) country.


----------



## aynelson (Jun 13, 2009)

WOW! I can't believe that letter! We just had this discussion with another thread. You know what really burns me is that, sure it is a personal choice to put on a helmet. People often have this ignorant "it will never happen to me" mentality. But, when society has to pay the medical bills for your crushed head, broken neck, and long-term care bills, THEN it becomes my issue. Your idiotic personal choice is expensive for society and increases healthcare premiums for us all. Put your **** helmet on! Why is that so hard??


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/parellis-opinion-helmets-36259/


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

One person on another forum summed it up really nicely:



> According to their theory, if I keep my car in perfect repair, then I'll never have an accident.


----------



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

There have been quite a few people in the Savvy Club DVDs that were wearing helmets. The last DVD we got, actually.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Spirithorse said:


> There have been quite a few people in the Savvy Club DVDs that were wearing helmets. The last DVD we got, actually.


IMO, that is not the point; the fact that the Parellis themselves are stating what the OP was saying is quite frankly disgusting. 

See my quote above.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

JustDressageIt said:


> IMO, that is not the point; the fact that the Parellis themselves are stating what the OP was saying is quite frankly disgusting.
> 
> See my quote above.


Exactly. It's not that they openly promote going bare headed but it is their position that accidents only happen on horses that are not trained; so if you follow their methods, you will have no need for protection. That is totally outrageous, egotistical, irresponsible, and dangerous.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

iridehorses said:


> Exactly. It's not that they openly promote going bare headed but it is their position that accidents only happen on horses that are not trained; so if you follow their methods, you will have no need for protection. That is totally outrageous, egotistical, irresponsible, and dangerous.


Agreed. 

I never really liked the program to begin with, but now I am absolutely anti-Parelli.


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

WOW, this is really turning into the Parelli Haters club on here ...


----------



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

^^ Agreed. *Parelli isn't going around saying that accidents won't happen if you do Parelli with your horse- they are saying that your chances of having an accident are GREATLY REDUCED because you have prepared your horse properly on the ground and have taken care of any issues BEFORE you get into the saddle. That's all they are saying, don't make it any more complicated than that.*


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

*I don't understand what that has to do with a helmet*


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

My only thing is that you can't possibly take care of all training issues before you ever get on. There are some horses that take to ground work (even with a saddle) perfectly and never give any indication of misbehavior, then the instant you step on, they are rearing, bucking, fighting, dangerous monsters. Seen it, done it, and lived to see another day.


----------



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

It has to do with a helmet because a lot of people will get on a horse who is in no frame of mind to be ridden (be it scared/unconfident or dominant) and will wear protective gear because they know the horse is going to act up and they hope that the stuff will save them if/when they come off. Parelli is saying that if you solve the actual issues first, then you won't have that fear of the horse doing something.


----------



## TroubledTB (Jun 26, 2009)

But what if your horse is perfectly quiet and behaved with your own methods and has no interest in dropping you on your head already, is it safe to say that a well behaved horse greatly reduces the chance of you having an accident? Oy! There were so many things wrong with that statement! Fine his methods may be solid, his skill level may allow him the option to wear a helmet, but to say that they don't prevent accidents becoming much more serious and tramatizing, or to say that I fear an accident everytime I ride because I wear a helmet is insulting. I rarely fear a situation is going to lead to me falling, and the fact that I have learned how to fall fairly efficiently over the years due to the many falls that I feel is neccesary to actually become an accomplished rider, makes me really happy to have always ridden in a helmet.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Well, I believe that the day I stop thinking that a horse could get bit by a snake or have a bee fly into their ear and cause them to explode is the day that it will happen and I won't be prepared for it. Complacency is the most dangerous human frame of mind and the fact that they are stating their program can train ALL issues out of a horse before ever getting into the saddle is incredibly arrogant, IMHO. But to each their own, I'm done.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Can you not at least admit, that there would have been a better way to handle that question? 

Obviously, training is your biggest friend. However to say that a helmet isn't necessary on a trained horse is giving off the wrong impression and is inaccurate. Just because there is no fear of your horse bolting/spooking/etc does not mean it is not a possibility.


----------



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

When did they say a helmet isn't necessary? They never did. They aren't going around saying "If your horse is trained Parelli you have no need for a helmet." As I have said already, obviously Parelli is VERY well aware that horses do spook.


----------



## Marecare (Jan 1, 2009)

Got to play devil advocate here for a moment.

Riding horses is one of the MOST dangerous things that a person might choose to do on this earth.

Every person should wear (to lessen the risk) 

Helmet
Face mask
Full coverage vest with shoulder guards
Ankle supports
Full chaps
Gloves
Long sleeve shirt with elbow protectors
Knee pads
Back support

Every person should ride in a safety saddle with break away stirrups and should pass a riding skill test before they mount up also.

Anyone that does not do this is taking too much risk and should be counseled by a professional.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

That's not my point, Marecare. I don't always ride with a helmet. I don't think it should be mandatory at all. 
If you are going to not wear a helmet, that's fine...but to say you're not wearing a helmet because you have a perfectly trained horse is delusional.


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

*gasp*

Was that from HC, Iride? You have to take everything you read there with a grain of salt. It's ridiculous.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Fugly...


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Spirithorse said:


> Parelli is saying that if you solve the actual issues first, then you won't have that fear of the horse doing something.


No, Parelli is saying that their horses are so well trained that there is no need for a helmet or other gear. This is what I get from the letter. Evidenced by the fact that Linda Parelli will be shown jumping her horse without a helmet - people learn by example ... if I train my horse like she does, then I don't need a helmet. - that is irresponsible.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

In response to people wearing helmets because they're afraid, I find that total nonsense. We have numerous helmet posts around the forum and the 99% top reason I have EVER heard is simply for SAFETY. People don't wear helmets because they expect something to happen. Most people know they'd probably be safe without one. They've just witnessed far to many freak accidents to take chances. To make the statement that people typically don helmets out of fear is just ridiculous. These same people virtually always don headgear when riding bicycles or quads as well. It's not a fear thing, it's a well being thing. Unless fear of having your head split open is considered an irrational phobia?

Maybe it's not how they "meant" it, but the entire tone of the letter is disgusting. It's fine if you don't want to wear helmets, heck I don't, but don't attempt to justify it by claiming to have fool proof training methods or even pretending to know why the majority of riders DO wear helmets. They actually make it sound like people only wear helmets as an ANSWER to the problem, which is absurd. The majority of people on this forum have horses just as well trained, docile and respectful as a Parelli horse, I'm pretty sure they don't wear helmets just because they believe they're getting dumped every ride. They've just learned through VARIOUS TRAINING METHODS how things can go wrong. Ergo, another bad reason for remaining close minded. You can't work or be around solely Parelli horses your entire life, unless you never want to touch someone elses animal again. 

I find it downright dangerous that as a professional coach and trainer, they actually advocate not wearing helmets. They're drawing completely amateur newbies into their circles, they have a professional courtesy to at least promote the use of helmets, or at least warn people, not lead people with half a brain on to thinking not protecting that half a brain is worthwhile.

That's my opinion anyway. I may not wear a helmet myself, but I still promote their use to anyone who comes to ride. Ultimately it's their decision, but I will always run through the warnings and the advice to wear a helmet, ESPECIALLY with amateur riders or non-horse people.


----------



## TroubledTB (Jun 26, 2009)

When you look at evolution we as humans naturally developed a thick casing around our brain called a skull that supercedes all our other natural skeletal protection such as a few slivers of ribs to protect the heart and lungs, and almost nothing protecting the vital gut organs. So as evolution states we consider our most vital and well protected organ to be the brain. I for one am going to listen to evolution and use that vital organ called the brain think about using something to further protect it from damage whilst atop a thousand pound animal and a good five feet off the ground. I just think nature is always your best guide in these situations.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

BTW, this thread was not meant to be a "Parelli Bashing". Just a response to what I believe to be an outrageous statement that was made in a letter to an individual. Most trainers that we've seen; Cameron, Reis, Anderson, etc., are not wearing helmets. The thought process seems to be that if you wear a cowboy hat, you don't need a helmet.

I would love to know their response to the same question concerning the use of helmets and vests.


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

iridehorses said:


> Most trainers that we've seen; Cameron, Reis, Anderson, etc., are not wearing helmets. The thought process seems to be that if you wear a cowboy hat, you don't need a helmet.
> 
> *I would love to know their response to the same question concerning the use of helmets and vests.*


I agree totally. I had always thought that with the brand-name (primarily western, however well the method can translate between disciplines)trainers, the lack of helmets was largely a matter of marketing, of keeping the "cowboy" or "natural" look for the camera. After reading the response from Mr. Parelli's representative, I wonder...


----------



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

Well this certainly has turned into a Parelli bashing thread. What did you honestly expect?


----------



## shesinthebarn (Aug 1, 2009)

iridehorses said:


> BTW, this thread was not meant to be a "Parelli Bashing". Just a response to what I believe to be an outrageous statement that was made in a letter to an individual. Most trainers that we've seen; Cameron, Reis, Anderson, etc., are not wearing helmets. The thought process seems to be that if you wear a cowboy hat, you don't need a helmet.
> 
> I would love to know their response to the same question concerning the use of helmets and vests.


I would love to hear what these guys have to say, too! Parelli is not the only one not sporting helmet hair. You have no idea the ribbing I get at my barn for helmet wearing! Yes, I am wearing wranglers, Justins, a Rockies shirt and a bucke. Yea I am topping it off with a big ol' Troxel helmet. Why? Because crap happens. Horses fall. Whatever, it happens! Like I said in a previous thread, I can not affort to be vain. I have too many responsibilities.
My problem is not that the Parelli's don't wear helmets, they are grown-up and can make their own decisions. It's the dangerous statement that they made in the letter. "Train your horse our way, and you'll be safe!" is what I get out of it. So very dangerous!


----------



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

Why is it so hard for people to read what what they ACTUALLY wrote instead of putting words in their mouth? They never said "Our horses never spook, trip, fall, etc." Good grief.


----------



## TroubledTB (Jun 26, 2009)

I think that is the problem, you are not reading what they actually wrote, you are very in denial. It's the blindness that you are displaying now that is what makes these followings almost cultish and dangerous. He clearly says we make horses safe enough that you don't need a helmet and that helmets don't even prevent injury. Both statements would seem ridiculous to an educated horse person.


----------



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

I didn't know you were a shrink....if you aren't, then maybe you shouldn't accuse someone of being in denial. I for one know for absolute certain that I am not in denial. I think the best person to judge that is me.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I think you are taking these as personal attacks when they have nothing to do with you. Don't take it personally


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

aynelson said:


> WOW! I can't believe that letter! We just had this discussion with another thread. You know what really burns me is that, sure it is a personal choice to put on a helmet. People often have this ignorant "it will never happen to me" mentality. But, when society has to pay the medical bills for your crushed head, broken neck, and long-term care bills, THEN it becomes my issue. Your idiotic personal choice is expensive for society and increases healthcare premiums for us all. Put your **** helmet on! Why is that so hard??


Do you understand that our country is founded on personal freedom. Let people make thier own choices even if they are different from yours! Why is that so **** hard!!


----------



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

How is TroubledTB's statement "You are very in denial" not personal?


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm speaking in general about how you get defensive about Parelli. I just wanted to remind you that I think everyone on here can say that you have done awesome things with your horse using Parelli, so when we have something negative to say about the methods, they're not related to you.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

I will recommend to any moderators on this board that this thread be locked. Nothing is being accomplished by arguing about helmets.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I think you are right Kevin.


----------

